# Will my leo be alrite???



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

do u think my leo will be happy in here having a bit of trouble workin out how many i can have aslo any ideas? :? :? :? :? :?
dan








its 40cm high
75 wide
an 55back


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*1) what size leo will you be getting adult or baby?
2) do as much research on the net looking at care sheets before you get the leo,
3) what heating,substrate you gonna use?
4) ive noticed your only 12 are your parents ok with you getting lizards?*


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i agree with penny do as much research as poss, i read up loads and found as much as i could b4 getting my immy (leopard gecko) and i still had questions...and im an adult you are only 12 will your parents b backing you up just incase you need help, i think it would help if they learned too so they know if alls well....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*I agree with Nicky a friend of mine is struggling to help 2 leos that his m8 brought for his son thats about your age because he wanted them so much then his lad got board and he never bothered with the leos there on there last legs and they could still die but hopefully with my m8 looking after them they might come round*


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

also why would you want more than 1, although people can keep leopard gekco's together and they might b fine if you have the right mix, but if you dont it will cause unessesary fighting and stress. i would suggest if you are going to get a gecko to just keep it to 1, as it is difficult to sex the young gecko and by the time you realise you've got the mix wrong you've already caused the unessesary fighting and stress, from what ive read they would not be that social in the wild why make them in captive keeping??


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Noticed by your pic, wheres the ventilation? And i agree with Nicky and Penny :wink:


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

ok ok we al where new to! But there are some small things you need to change.Drill some air hols,read up before getting any lizard(even the so caled "easy"one's)And think what you want,do you want a pet that you can hold?I am ok feeding life animals?what do they eat more?are my parents ok with escaped chrickets?Do i know what it will cost me a month with feeding,cleaning and heat.What are you going to do when i go on holiday?If i was you i would think a bout it some more and then start making a better terrarium that will feed the needs of the reptile you want.
Because when you bought it it is youre job to make sure it is healty and happy.The hobby already has a bad name due to people not taking good care of there animals so becarefull with what you do.
Please read up before builiding your terrarium or buying a animal.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

wow.

the lad only asked about a gecko set up. :shock:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, did seem a tad harsh... think maybe people got annoyed with the multitude of vivarium advert posts in every single forum (of which ive removed/move some)

As for the question...

I believe that size could house more than one Leo, but I too agree that you should start with one and see how you get on. Ventilation is a must, a hole in the back with one of those b&q covers works well. Glass in the front is usually customary too (joke). There are hundreds of caresheets on the internet showing how to set up the interior of a leo viv, give google a try to give you more ideas.

I think getting a reptile at the age of 12 is why people jumped on you slightly, as long as your parents are willing to support you in it and take care of it when your away or _buzy_ then there shouldnt be a problem  things to consider though are that these lizards are nocturnal creatures, and will be sleeping through daylight hours, they feed on live insects which need to be obtained regularly (costing a fare bit of money) and cared for themselves if they are not to die before being eaten.. other things are Vets, who need to specialise in reptiles, also equipment, lighting (if wanted) and heating costs etc etc

Anyhow... do let us know if you have any other questions.. if you do go ahead and get you Leo we want you to be as well prepared as possible to ensure its well being!


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

fair one, but F**k it up and its another cost towards our hobby, Life is about critisism, if you ask for an opinion, then you should be open for all kinds of answers, I know it sounds harsh, but i wish him well and hope he prooves his critics wrong


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.thegeckospot.com/careindex.html

Follow that care sheet and you wont go wrong :lol: hope this helps


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

if i was to hard sorry for that!


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

agreed the ads got on my nips a bit aswell but he with some of the reply's on here you would have thought he was askin how to smuggle and keep gila monsters!!! :shock:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

hi chears all ive read up and my dad has made he wont let me keep them unless hes shore there going to be happy sorry for the adds i would have taken them down but dont no how ive been 
waiting for 8 months to get as far as i have and all ive done is research them cos i whant happy pets and not grumpy ones that are going to hurt me im sure im ready and everyone has to start somewere my parents are fine about it.
it has got air vents now top and botem (top on side botom on back) also i have been checking out caresheets and foodcare sheets and claning them.
thanks to all of those that gave me constructive critisism its all gone on board
dan


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

watch out with vetalation on two side it can create a draft.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Well done Dan, sounds like your doing your homework and im sure your new Leo will be just fine  remember just shout if you have any more questions!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Congrats on your new viv* :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

nice one dan....


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

All sounding good there m8! :wink:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

hay cheqars all
sorry if i was a bit onoying at the begining of me being on here i just didnt no this place very well im more into it now chears for all your help 
dan
ps im getting two hypo morphs in 3 weeks
cant wiat
dan


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Congrats cant wait to see the pics when you get them Dan* :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

will post millions of pics i cant wait its gonna be great.
3 weeks till i get the little guy/s i might get two so hes got a friend
its gona be sooooooo goooood
i cant wait
dan
    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:     :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:           :wink: :wink: :wink: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------

